# Troubleshooting Kenmore Dishwasher leak (video)



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Its either the fill solelnoid or the pump, realitively easy fix for either.


----------



## Daddie0 (Jan 7, 2011)

Jackofall1 said:


> Its either the fill solelnoid or the pump, realitively easy fix for either.


JackofAll-

Based on what you said I'm thinking fill solenoid (like a housing crack or something) since it starts leaking as soon as the supply water is turned on (and while the machine is still off). Does that make sense? If it was the pump, would it still leak even with the machine off? I wouldn't think anything past the solenoid could leak until the dishwasher ran.

I have to order my parts online, and want to make sure I get what I need.

Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

hard to say for sure, your camera work is not really getting a good shot at the solenoid, but I'd have to say the fill valve is the problem


----------



## Daddie0 (Jan 7, 2011)

*Fixed!*

Just a quick follow up: you all were right, it was the solenoid. I pulled the dishwasher, removed the solenoid and hooked it back to the water line all by itself. Applied pressures and a pretty little spray came straight from the housing.

I'm only posting the follow up in case others see the same thing. Since the crack was on top of the solenoid it looked like the water was "dripping" from somewhere.

Huge THANKS to all those who took time to read, think, and reply!

PS The delay in my post is because I had to replace the floor too, and this kinda got buried in my list of TTD. :thumbsup:


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

thanks for sharing, its good to know we can help.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks for posting back, most don't.

Mark


----------

